# the perfect rat would be........



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

What is your dream rat as in its colours and stuff for example a dumbo PEW, a standard brown piebald or my best, which i am lucky enough to really own, a standard slate blue hooded rat.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

my dream rat is a wite dumbo rat with a light gray hood, and a champagne colour one(dumbo)


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't really have a dream rat, I'm happy with any rats really. Except if I had to choose out of all breeds I would choose a Dumbo which was black hooded and friendly.

simbakitten .. I thought I might mention that I have your 'dream rat'. I have a dumbo rat with a light gray hood and then white!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

we would love to have a dumbo or two, but there arent any in australia


----------



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

Currently desperately wanting a blue male dumbo, they are soo cute!!! I wanna squishy laprat! :lol: Of course we would neuter him, and then probably get a bigger cage and put them all together. Before I even think about it tho I need to make sure my new girls finish their own quarenteen ok, with no babies and no sickness. I reserve the right to drool over others cute pics tho! :wink:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I have to pick ONE? I have a list!

:lol:

A blue self dumbo rex.
A 'husky' marked rat.
A patchwork double rex.
And a sheepy.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I've had so much experience with "beautiful" rats and "ugly" (as some seem to think - black hooded and PEWs seem to fall into the category in a lot of people's minds) rats, and honestly... It's all about personality to me. Some of the cutest rats don't have great personalities, and some of the "uglier" rats have awesome personalities.

So. I don't think I could pick a perfect/markings rat by color... definitely matters not to me, if the personality isn't extra friendly, licky (love the lickers) who loves people and has big personality and attitude.


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Me would love myself a standard dark grey capped girl >w<

But right now, I'd give for any markings o-o It's really hard to tell the difference when my two albino girls are squished up on top of eachother.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Little dumos boys.. like the ones I have now.lol. I haven't really developed and other dream rats yet.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

OOOOOH I HATE YOU SQUEAK!!! lol


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

hmmm..i agree it's more about the personality than the looks, but if i had to pick, i'd love a female black dumbo self. i think it would be the cutest thing ever! ;]


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

My dream rat would a be a HUGE squishy male rex dumbo dalmation of any color. Or any rat with a heart-shaped spot ^_^


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I think I would just fall in love with any blue or champagne dumbo hooded ratties! 

That being said, I love dumbo blue selfs.

But a dream rat would be a dumbo Berkshire! A completely regular rat with the cutest ears!


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

I would like a normal-eared rat. I've never owned anything but Dumbo, I like how normal ears look, they're so cute. I'd also love to have a rex rattie. Colors not that important, but I like barebacks and selfs. Oh, and I love blazes!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Ive had tan hooded and tan self in the past, and now all four of my boys are chocolate hooded and all have been high eared... I would love a dumbo or a berk or.. anything  as long as its a rat


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Mine.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

My dream rat would be a couple of little light colored (champagne? blue? Something light) self dumbo dwarfs! I love those dwarf rats, I think they're soo adorable. So teeny!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i have a normal eared champagne so im told, and a agouti hooded


----------



## aqualaureena (Jun 2, 2007)

I like the markings on my boy who is a white baldy with a dark grey baldy bit and a light grey lightning streak thing down his face! and me girl is a tailless himi. but the perfect addition to my clan would be a husky rat and a jet black dumbo with ruby eyes! n e 1 ever owned any rat like that?! would love 2 c 1!


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

BIG squishy male, black in color, nice long whiskers, (dumbo is acceptable), and one that LOVES to sit in my lap and be petted and has no problem curling up and falling asleep when out with me. I want a rat that I can turn on his back without him struggling, claws that are not sharp, hair not too long, and one that loves to ride on my shoulder when I am walking about. 

Oh... and one that knows how to "hold it", if you know what I mean... one that I can trust to let free range around the room and would come back to me to be petted and loved, eyes boggling all the time, bruxing all the time, letting me know that he is a happy rat.

I have one rat that fits about half of that... but they all are wonderful in their own ways, but put them all together and I have about all those traits. The only thing I don't have is a black rat... but I do have a hairless dumbo male, so I figure that is pretty cool in itself.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Healthy with no URI flareups, tumours, etc, until 3 years old (can't be too greedy). Friendly and loving to humans and other rats. That is my perfect rat. :mrgreen: 

I have a pearl merle sweetie at home who is 31 months old, and no illnesses or issues BUT she tries to kill other rats and has cost me a lot in vet bills for her victims...sigh. :roll:


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I have my perfect ratties.









A "pretty" rat is nothing compared to one with a great personality!


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i'm really not a fan of Dumbos...i've never seen one that can hold its head up 
normally...maybe it's just how much space there is between their ears, but i've never seen one look up or lift its nose above its ears. they just look a little too odd for me...

my perfect rat would be a mix between Panda (a licker) and Scout (a cuddler) but one that never scent marks


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Forensic said:


> And a sheepy.


I googled and googled and can't find a picture! What is this?


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

BlueSkyy said:


> i'm really not a fan of Dumbos...i've never seen one that can hold its head up normally...maybe it's just how much space there is between their ears, but i've never seen one look up or lift its nose above its ears. they just look a little too odd for me...


 :? Three of my four ratties are dumbos and they function completely normally... Could you elaborate?


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

> :? Three of my four ratties are dumbos and they function completely normally... Could you elaborate?


like i said, it's probably just the spacing between their ears that is throwing me off, but i haven't seen one that has looked up (like, raised its nose up to investigate something above it) i'm sure they can do this though, i've just personally never seen it

...though the only dumbos i have seen in real life are the three they had at PetsMart a few months ago 8O all the others have been from pictures

i don't dislike them, i just don't have much experience with them so i don't really have a strong opinion one way or the other

please don't think i am insulting your ratties


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sparker said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > And a sheepy.
> ...


Tsk... It's just a white rex that holds it's curl once it's older...


But I do need to add a Harley. Just because they kinda look like they got struck by lightning.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

BlueSkyy said:


> please don't think i am insulting your ratties


 :lol: I didn't. I was just trying to understand. :wink: 

I love the harleys! I stick with rescues as pets, so I doubt I will ever have one, but I keep crossing my fingers that I get to at least see one in person ...


----------

